# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  مشکل گرفتن مجوزی از یک special role

## Tooradj_O

با سلام و درود خدمت اساتید ودوستان محترم
به مشکلی برخورد کردم و تقاضای راهنمایی از اساتید دارم
می خواهم تنها یک مجوز روی یک شی بانک اطلاعاتی که قبلا توسط یک special role به user داده شده است را از او بگیرم(به عبارتی ازبین مجوزهای آن Role یک مجوز را برای یک Object از یک User مستثنا کنم)
خوشحال میشم نظرات کارشناسانه اساتید را بشنوم.
سپاس

----------

